# Is a Monolith worth the $?



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

So I'm building a Necron army and I'm wondering if when spending on a budget is the monolith worth the $ or should I use the 40 bucks for destroyers or wraiths? Even if you don't play Necrons yourself what would you rather see on the table an opponent with a monolith or 3 more Destroyers?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

From the rules I've seen, yes. They're ungodly hard to kill, and get a nice set of rules. Just don't include them in small matches or in too many numbers though, or phase-out will be an issue.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

I've heard Necron players say that you want to include 1 Monolith for every 500 points once you reach 1000 (that would be 1 @1000, 2 @1500, etc.).


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes. Monoliths assist necrons in a thousand ways if not more and are worth the money.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Hell yeahhhhhhh
Almost impossible to kill, even my railguns struggle.

They can tear almost anything apart, it is the bane of my crisis suits and it can teleport squads through. Yes most definitely yes.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Absolutely, but I wouldn't consider fielding the thing in anything less than 1,500 point games. Necrons are extremely easy to Phase Out right now so it's important that you have enough Warriors to keep your Phase Out number as high as possible.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I generally don't use more than 30 Warriors at any point level, and Phase Out is not an issue. Monoliths are very good at bulking up your Phase Out because they prevent Necrons being killed in the first place and if they are kill then they can offer a WBB re-roll.
Like Katie said, 5th ed. has made the Necron Warrior particularly vulnerable in certain situation - but some small changes have made it less troublesome. Being able to walk Necron Warriors on from the table edge, rather than being forced to come through a Monolith, has made a very big difference for example. 
In high point games you should take as many as you have the money for because they are the best Heavy Support Tank choice, possibly in the whole of 40k.
In low point games you will need to think more carefully about your own playing style and find a balance.
Get at least 1, buy more as and when you can afford it. I have also seen them very cheaply on ebay quite a few times (bought 2 for £15 about a year ago), so there are less expensive ways to get them.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have about five of them... 

Um... just in case...

I never use more than two, the other three just sort of... happened.:shok:

Answer is definitely yes.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I do ebay alot. Seems the going price with shipping is $35-$45 USD. I currently have a Battle force, Night Bringer, and a Destroyer Lord with Orb. I just keep hearing that you should have at least 6 destroyers so I'm wondering if I have say $50 more dollars to spend on Necrons should the monolith be my priority right now? 


Oh and I really want a Tomb Spyder just because they look so cool...


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

If you only have those items, I would buy another box of warriors.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

How many more warriors would I want for a 2000 pt army?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

However most players expect a pair of monoliths against necrons. So for a laugh I used 3 at 1500 points by just advancing them whilst my 30 warriors (I did not use destroyers) sat on one of my objectives with my necron lord. It worked pretty well since most players did not have the firepower to deal with 3 monoliths before they splatted the anti tank support.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

well I figured I'd try to squeez more $ and get booth a monolith and a 2nd battle force. I realized after it was put togeather that my monolith wont fit in my games workshop army case so I've put it on ebay for alot less then I paid for it.... hopefully that sale will get me another battleforce.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Starship Trooper said:


> well I figured I'd try to squeez more $ and get booth a monolith and a 2nd battle force. I realized after it was put togeather that my monolith wont fit in my games workshop army case so I've put it on ebay for alot less then I paid for it.... hopefully that sale will get me another battleforce.


Dude, no. Take it off of Ebay. Of course it isn't going to fit, look at the bloody size of the thing. That's no reason to sell it, however. Just carry it in one hand or in a grocery bag or something, it's really not a big deal.


----------

